# Looking to add a revolver to my collection...



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

I went to the range the other day, and decided to rent a S&W 357. I havent shot a revolver in a long time. And boy! I forgot how much fun they are :mrgreen: Plus, I was shooting dead on at 25 feet. My grouping was great. More so than any auto ive shot (I still can't figure that out) I went to S&W website and they have soooooo many models. I dont know the difference. What I would like for my gun is strickly for range/competition shooting and not for defense or CCW. I like the 357 because I can shot the 38 for practice and they are cheaper. Any suggestion? My price range is about 1000+/-


oh, took my girlfriend to the range for the first time and now she is hooked


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's the one that I like the best. 686+ 3"barrel. It list for about $870 so you should be able to get it at a show for about $700 give or take a little. Why I like it is it fits my smaller hand better and has that extra round. It just feels right for me. Good luck on your serach. :smt023
Here's the link.:smt033
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...ted=tech&isFirearm=Y&parent_category_rn=15705


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I happen to own a 686+ with a 4" barrel and love the gun. It is extremely accurate and has a great trigger. I'm not sure what kind of competition you are talking about, but if it is target competition and range work rather than run n' gun or draw and fire type stuff then I would recommend the 4" or even the 6" for the accuracy over the 3". It would also be somewhat softer shooting than the 3" due to the balance and extra weight.

Don't know how far north of the $1 large you are willing to go but you might want to check out the guns from the S&W Performance Center. The model 627 is a .357 8-holer that has a 5" barrel. List is $1,296.

Keep us posted on the progress of your search, please!



> oh, took my girlfriend to the range for the first time and now she is hooked


Did you arrive at the figure of $1K for your revolver after taking into consideration how much her new gun is going to cost you? :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

686 is a really nice one:smt023


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Yea, 1K is probably what I could afford, I could go 1200. Im going to Bass Pro Shop here in California to check them out.They seem to have really good prices

I went to the website. yea they are nice. THe 686SSR looks kinda cool and the 327 TRR8


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

One more vote for the m686. Mine is a sweet shooting lil' tack driver.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I suggest the 686 as well. For what you want to use it for it really seems to be the best choice. I would recommend a 4 inch barrel model. That is long enough for easy target shooting and short enough should you choose to carry it in a holster for IPSC or anything like that. Now, if you only plan to use it for target shooting at the range and if you are completely sure you will never carry it take a look at the 6 inch barrel model. I know several shooters who shoot these and they love them.

Good luck.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Get this one... Just as good for plinking as it is for Cape Buffalo.

JW


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

first get a 6" barrell
then either S&W 686 (less than $1000)
or 
Colt Python that is probably easily $1000

The Python was the best 357 EVER made


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Yea, I can never carry it. I live in Los Angeles......not even a option.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

junkit_boy said:


> Yea, I can never carry it. I live in Los Angeles......not even a option.


Become a LEO.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Im new to the whole gun world so forgive me when I ask... What is a LEO? A Law Enforcement Officer?


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes :smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

junkit_boy said:


> Im new to the whole gun world so forgive me when I ask... What is a LEO? A Law Enforcement Officer?


That is correct, as *Wyatt* has already stated. I have an acquaintance who is an officer for the L.B. Harbor Patrol; he carries both on and off duty. Just pointing out that there are indeed options but not much for a civilian.


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a 620 in seven shot. I also have a Model 19 in blue that was the first revolver that I owned and won't give up. I love S&W K Frames, but my hands are smaller than many so the Ks do better than the Ls or the Ns for me.


----------

